# Florida Gators to blame for Mark Richt’s apparent hot seat at Georgia



## DeWalt (May 21, 2010)

The Sentinel is doing a five-part series on coaches on the hot seat, and today’s entry is Georgia’s Mark Richt. I’m still a little baffled that Richt, considering all he’s accomplished, would have trouble holding onto his job.

With a 90-27 record in nine seasons, Rich was one of seven coaches in college football history to amass at least 80 wins in his first eight years on the job.

His bowl-game record is an impressive 7-2. Two SEC title trophies collect dust in his office.

But as Richt approaches the 10-year mark, only two things will truly allow a coach to log double digits in tenure at a school with top-15 resources — a national title and beating your biggest rival.

That’s why Florida’s largely to blame for Richt’s toasty bottom. Richt is 2-7 against the Gators, including the last two wins by a combined score of 90-27. The annual Jacksonville game has gotten ugly, making that trek across the state border that much more painful for Georgia fans.

So, I’m not so sure that Richt’s fate hinges on how many wins he logs this year, because history tells us that the Bulldogs will win at least eight games. But he absolutely must beat Florida


*I think Jeremy Fowler is one of the best sports writers in the business.*


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (May 21, 2010)

Go "gators"


----------



## LanierSpots (May 21, 2010)

He has had a fantastic record at Georgia.  No doubt.  But, and I am being the advocate here, when do you stop accepting mediocracy?  I asked the same think of the Auburn faithful after last years season.  8-5 with a new years day bowl win is good but is that what we are shooting for?

Georgia constantly has a top 5 recruiting class.  Every year.  When will it be expected for Georgia to step up and fill those shoes?  Is Mark the guy that can do that?

Not sure.  He is a very good coach but is he the man that can take the dawgs to the promise land?


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2010)

I think he can, but I'm a blind homer with total disregard for anyone else's opinion....


----------



## ACguy (May 21, 2010)

He is not going to be fired for losing to UF. If he gets fired it will be from him struggling against the rest of the east and GT even more then he has recently.


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think he can, but I'm a blind homer with total disregard for anyone else's opinion....


----------



## DeWalt (May 21, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think he can, but I'm a blind homer with total disregard for anyone else's opinion....



*I betcha you ain't the only one.........*


----------



## sandhillmike (May 21, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I betcha you ain't the only one.........*



Might be one living south of the gnat line.


----------



## Buck (May 21, 2010)

Good grief..


----------



## Roberson (May 21, 2010)

Being a coach of an SEC team is risky business, especially a team like Georgia, Florida, Bama, Lsu, Tennessee. If you don't win, they will find somebody who will.  Ask Phillip Fulmer. And other coaches who consistently have mediocre seasons. They get the boot quick. to me, Mark Richt is a boring and predictable          coach. Glad I'm a GATOR!


----------



## MudDucker (May 22, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I betcha you ain't the only one.........*



Speaking of blind homers ... how they hanging Homer DeWalt?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 22, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Speaking of blind homers ... how they hanging Homer DeWalt?



My thoughts exactly........


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Speaking of blind homers ... how they hanging Homer DeWalt?



Don't you boys know that only UGA fans can be homers?


----------



## DeWalt (May 22, 2010)

Buck # 4
Good grief.



MudDucker said:


> Speaking of blind homers ... how they hanging Homer DeWalt?



*I think that the smiley face would indicate that I wasn't excluding myself...*



Unicoidawg said:


> My thoughts exactly........




*WOW...2 mods and a wannabe mod making back to back to back comments on my thread.... scary...*


----------



## DeWalt (May 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't you boys know that only UGA fans can be homers?




*That's just not true...below I've included a picture of a Gator Homer...or at least the results of a Gator Homer...
 *


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2010)

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## AU Bassman (May 22, 2010)

Richt gets a bye next season since he hired a new defensive staff. It will be the next years record that either gets him canned or a brand new contract extension.

  One would think that Richt needs a convincing win over UT and Fla one of those years to remain in good graces. The man is an excellent coach. Sometimes you just stay at one place too long, and need a breath of fresh air so to speak. The question we as fans, boosters ect. must ask is is the program moving forward, and improving. If not, it's time for a change. Sometimes expectations of the fans get in the way of the facts.It's up to the coach to temper enthusiasm with straightforward reasoning to the faithful.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2010)

stepup said:


> I have been a long time UGA faithful and anyone that can remember the Donnan era and the Golf era know that Richt is not a mediocre coach. We had mediocre seasons with awful coaches. I didn't think Richt had been on the Hot seat. Willie Martinez was and it was dealt with. Right will bring Glory back to UGA soon and everyone will forget about this stuff. I mean the man came in never having a Head Coaching job and from what I can see has done a good job with his schedule. We will see the Glory days again and Richt will be here for a long time as long as he wants to atleast.



Prepare to take a beating for that post.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 22, 2010)

First, I don't see CMR is on the hot seat nor does he deserve to be on the hot seat. He's a fine man and a great coach. His record at Georgia speaks for itself. I do wonder however if he'll ever coach a Georgia team to a National Championship. As long as Saban and Meyer are in his league, it's gonna be tough. It wouldn't shock me to see Bama win it at least two more times in the next five years.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> First, I don't see CMR is on the hot seat nor does he deserve to be on the hot seat. He's a fine man and a great coach. His record at Georgia speaks for itself. I do wonder however if he'll ever coach a Georgia team to a National Championship. As long as Saban and Meyer are in his league, it's gonna be tough. It wouldn't shock me to see Bama win it at least two more times in the next five years.



The thing is Jody, it's going to be tough on every team in the land as long as Saban and Meyer are around, not just UGA


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> The thing is Jody, it's going to be tough on every team in the land as long as Saban and Meyer are around, not just UGA



No doubt, worse thing to happen to everybody else was when Bama got Saban. I'm afraid to think of what they'll accomplish with him running the show.


----------



## ACguy (May 22, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> First, I don't see CMR is on the hot seat nor does he deserve to be on the hot seat. He's a fine man and a great coach. *His record at Georgia speaks for itself.* I do wonder however if he'll ever coach a Georgia team to a National Championship. As long as Saban and Meyer are in his league, it's gonna be tough. It wouldn't shock me to see Bama win it at least two more times in the next five years.



He has won with superior talent . That's why his record against top 25 teams is not that good. His results against the east the last 5 years is a joke with the talent he has had. If he was ever going to win a national championship he would have done it before Saban and Meyer join the SEC. He is not on the hot seat because the fans like him too much .


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 23, 2010)

ANYONE who says Richt will never be on the hot seat if his record against Florida doesn't improve is just kidding themselves!! We better get better FAST or Florida better get worse fast and I don't see Florida getting worse!! I don't care what his overall record is, if you have a team in your division that is keeping you from winning championships and that coach can't beat that team, he's outta here and if the AD won't fire him, he's gone too!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2010)

I wanna beat Florida just like yall do.  If for no other reason, because it will be fun making some of these people miserable.  But the reality is, the folks with the money and influence care about beating Tech more than they do UF.

Think I'm lying?  Talk to any UGA fan or alum above the age of 40.  They hate Tech like no other and while they don't like losing to UF, beating the bugs is more important to them.  They grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida so it's not the same to them.  

The old guard with the money wants to beat Tech and CMR is doing that.  Now he will eventually have to beat UF with some consistency but he's not on the hotseat right now.  And the "yall are satisfied with mediocrity." talk is just stupid.


----------



## RipperIII (May 23, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> No doubt, worse thing to happen to everybody else was when Bama got Saban. I'm afraid to think of what they'll accomplish with him running the show.



...oh come on guys,...no love?


----------



## RipperIII (May 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wanna beat Florida just like yall do.  If for no other reason, because it will be fun making some of these people miserable.  But the reality is, the folks with the money and influence care about beating Tech more than they do UF.
> 
> Think I'm lying?  Talk to any UGA fan or alum above the age of 40.  They hate Tech like no other and while they don't like losing to UF, beating the bugs is more important to them.  They grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida so it's not the same to them.
> 
> The old guard with the money wants to beat Tech and CMR is doing that.  Now he will eventually have to beat UF with some consistency but he's not on the hotseat right now.  And the "yall are satisfied with mediocrity." talk is just stupid.



Brad,
I fully understand the in-State rivalry thing,...but the road to the SECC-NC runs through the Florida 9 out of every 10 years,...if your money guys can't get over their egos, and concentrate on your #1 nemesis, then UGA will always be an "also ran"


----------



## DeWalt (May 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wanna beat Florida just like yall do.  If for no other reason, because it will be fun making some of these people miserable.
> 
> *So you admit to wanting to do the same crowing that you constantly whine about when the Gator Nation does it...*
> 
> ...



*But if y'all are satisfied with St. Marky, and being a second tier SEC power, I'm happy for you and the dognation...
*

st bobby must have given it to him after he was retared..


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2010)

We have all heard that Defence wins Championships. I think that CMR knows that as well. I expect to see great improvement with our D this year. I dont expect miracales!! I think that recruiting will be better as well with the addition of Grantham, Belin, and Lakatos. With what happened last year with recruiting I see Gardner being on a mission.

      I think that Belin could be a Gardner anyway so having two Gardners is fine with me. I know we have recruited very well, but I think the biggest difference is now we have coaches to coach them up! The Martinez era is over!!!! The only way to compete with the Bamas and UF's is to put the ol Junkyard Dogs back on the field!! I beleive in a year or so the rest of SEC will see! Grantham will recruit the players he wants and when he gets that done I think we will be there!


       Bobo has made some stupid decisions call plays. Thats a given. CMR will be more involved with the O this year, and with the two of them in sink the O will be fine. Bobo is a heck of a recruiter so he just needs to mature as a play caller. Then the boys have to exacute! As far as the Hot Seat Bull 

     #1   CMR had to turn things around on the D side  of the ball .DONE!!!!!!

       #2  He needs to take the state back in recruiting. That will be DONE!

       #3  He needs to end the penalty crap that has plagued hin the last couple of years. I beleive that will be handled as well. A few top ofender are gone now

      #4  Win the turnover battle! Cox is gone!! Samuel is not running the ball!!! With D playing the ball I see that turning in the right direction as well!!


----------



## RipperIII (May 23, 2010)

Why don't some of you guys go back and pull up some of the post from last fall,...many lil doggies here were saying things like "if Richt doe not get rid of Martinez/Bobo,...he'll be gone"....is that not "the hot seat"?


----------



## RipperIII (May 23, 2010)

Richt has been the most successful Coach since Dooley, so I understand the reluctance to move forward.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Brad,
> I fully understand the in-State rivalry thing,...but the road to the SECC-NC runs through the Florida 9 out of every 10 years,...if your money guys can't get over their egos, and concentrate on your #1 nemesis, then UGA will always be an "also ran"



Amen brother.  I'm with you all the way.  I wasn't arguning that it was valid.  Just explaining something that I wasn't sure if some folks, some UGA fans included, were aware of.  I agree with you.  Putting an end to being UF's whipping boy needs to be priority number one.  Do that and the rest will take care of itsself.


----------



## RipperIII (May 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Amen brother.  I'm with you all the way.  I wasn't arguning that it was valid.  Just explaining something that I wasn't sure if some folks, some UGA fans included, were aware of.  I agree with you.  Putting an end to being UF's whipping boy needs to be priority number one.  Do that and the rest will take care of itsself.


 you got it.
Well fellas, it's off to Mom's house to take down a few trees, cut grass, trim bushes and plant new ones...in this 90 degree heat
love to stay and chat longer...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2010)

Bobo does concern me but I'm not ready to throw him overboard.  We did almost lose the Tech game because he got brain freeze in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> you got it.
> Well fellas, it's off to Mom's house to take down a few trees, cut grass, trim bushes and plant new ones...in this 90 degree heat
> love to stay and chat longer...



You're a good son.

I feel your pain.  I'm working today too.


----------



## ACguy (May 23, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> ANYONE who says Richt will never be on the hot seat if his record against Florida doesn't improve is just kidding themselves!! We better get better FAST or Florida better get worse fast and I don't see Florida getting worse!! I don't care what his overall record is, if you have a team in your division that is keeping you from winning championships and that coach can't beat that team, he's outta here and if the AD won't fire him, he's gone too!!



If CMR was going to be on the hot seat for his record against UF , then he would have been fired by now. CMR is 2-7 against UF and has not won the east in in 4 years .


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 23, 2010)

If the old guys with money just care about beating Tech and less about beating Florida, we need to politely usher them out of the picture and get new money in here who wants to win championships. I'm gonna rattle Doc Holiday's cage, BUT we CAN'T be satisfied with beating Tech, talk about setting your sights low!!!


----------



## gin house (May 23, 2010)

*richt*

first off, im not a dawgs fan but i will say in my opinion richt is a better than average coach.  to put his job in jeopardy is ridiculous for the university to do so saying its because of the gators, lets be real,  georgia is not really the same caliber program as florida(historicaly) and i dont think theyre recruits are either.  florida, since before i was born, has expected to win the national title or be in it every year, and they have had some sucess.  Georgia realisticly has not but have what, one? nation title.  One, heisman?  I think richt has done an awesome job at georgia, he is a great coach and does it with what he has to work with, georgia players are fine but what would he do if he had the recruits of Florida, usc(so. cal) texas, oklahoma???  hes done a great job for where hes at,  i hope they get rid of him and he comes to south carolina,  i bet the next georgia coach doesnt have the same sucess...... go gamecocks


----------



## sandhillmike (May 23, 2010)

Tee Hee, that should get a rise out of the MuttNation.


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2010)

gin house said:


> first off, im not a dawgs fan but i will say in my opinion richt is a better than average coach.  to put his job in jeopardy is ridiculous for the university to do so saying its because of the gators, lets be real,  georgia is not really the same caliber program as florida(historicaly) and i dont think theyre recruits are either.  florida, since before i was born, has expected to win the national title or be in it every year, and they have had some sucess.  Georgia realisticly has not but have what, one? nation title.  One, heisman?  I think richt has done an awesome job at georgia, he is a great coach and does it with what he has to work with, georgia players are fine but what would he do if he had the recruits of Florida, usc(so. cal) texas, oklahoma???  hes done a great job for where hes at,  i hope they get rid of him and he comes to south carolina,  i bet the next georgia coach doesnt have the same sucess...... go gamecocks



 I would be amazed if any coach in the SEC has put more players in the nfl then Richt has UGA has as much talent as anyone in college football


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2010)

gin house said:


> first off, im not a dawgs fan but i will say in my opinion richt is a better than average coach.  to put his job in jeopardy is ridiculous for the university to do so saying its because of the gators, lets be real,  georgia is not really the same caliber program as florida(historicaly) and i dont think theyre recruits are either.  florida, since before i was born, has expected to win the national title or be in it every year, and they have had some sucess.  Georgia realisticly has not but have what, one? nation title.  One, heisman?  I think richt has done an awesome job at georgia, he is a great coach and does it with what he has to work with, georgia players are fine but what would he do if he had the recruits of Florida, usc(so. cal) texas, oklahoma???  hes done a great job for where hes at,  i hope they get rid of him and he comes to south carolina,  i bet the next georgia coach doesnt have the same sucess...... go gamecocks



If you think that hes done fine with what he has to choose from out of the state of Ga. How do you think he would do in S.C.? I can promise you there is no comparison to the amount of talent in S.C. and Ga.! While I agree with you on some of your points I dont think youll be happy with anyone at USC. 

     The reason that Texas, UF, USC Cali, and as mentioned Oklahoma is population! Oklahoma gets 90% of their recruits from the state of Texas!


----------



## gin house (May 23, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> If you think that hes done fine with what he has to choose from out of the state of Ga. How do you think he would do in S.C.? I can promise you there is no comparison to the amount of talent in S.C. and Ga.! While I agree with you on some of your points I dont think youll be happy with anyone at USC.
> 
> The reason that Texas, UF, USC Cali, and as mentioned Oklahoma is population! Oklahoma gets 90% of their recruits from the state of Texas!



 i think he would do great in south carolina because the expectations wouldnt be quite as high as in athens.  south carolina unfortunately isnt as used to winning as georgia is.  dont know what you mean there is no comparison  to the amount of talent in sc and ga.  are you comparing states?  where is your super wide reciever from?  theres a ton of georgia players from south carolina as welll as south carolina having some awesome recruits from the state of georgia.  i dont really buy the population reason for the recruiting out west as a lot of their players are from the south and north east, they have the big names and traditional glory to draw in the very best of recruits, sad to say that we loose good players to them.  Richt is an awesome coach, georgia has never really been a national power, they, like clemson stumbled across one but consistanly they dont know what it is to be sucessful on a high level, like florida.  i cant stand georgia or florida but will say that georgia is a consistanly good program, better than us, and florida is on a little higher level and know what winning and first class recruits are.  sure ga, sc and clemson get some really good recruits but look at how many come from the state of florida.   point being, richt is an awesome coach, hes done a great job at georgia, represented UGA well, he should be thanked for what hes done.  Georgia is a good program, a national threat, no.  why should he be pressured to beat a national threat consistanly?????????  hes a great coach, uga be glad to have done what youve done.


----------



## gin house (May 23, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> If you think that hes done fine with what he has to choose from out of the state of Ga. How do you think he would do in S.C.? I can promise you there is no comparison to the amount of talent in S.C. and Ga.! While I agree with you on some of your points I dont think youll be happy with anyone at USC.
> 
> The reason that Texas, UF, USC Cali, and as mentioned Oklahoma is population! Oklahoma gets 90% of their recruits from the state of Texas!



as far as talent in sc, theres plenty.  look at the byrnes rebels, what were they ranked like #2 in the country in high school ball a couple years back and CONSISTANTLY are among the nations elite.  look how many of these players are recruited by UGA.  theres quite a few of good players headed to georgia this year i believe.  i wish they would have stayed home but hope the best for them either way.  when USC gets used to winning some then another coach like richt comes in and takes hold, usc will be a sec contender year in and year out.  the recruiting has come by spurrier and will be around for a while.   maybe richt will come over, i guarantee you i'll be happy with him, especially when we take him back to athens and spank them dogs in between their bushes......


----------



## Roberson (May 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wanna beat Florida just like yall do.  If for no other reason, because it will be fun making some of these people miserable.  But the reality is, the folks with the money and influence care about beating Tech more than they do UF.
> 
> Think I'm lying?  Talk to any UGA fan or alum above the age of 40.  They hate Tech like no other and while they don't like losing to UF, beating the bugs is more important to them.  They grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida so it's not the same to them.
> 
> The old guard with the money wants to beat Tech and CMR is doing that.  Now he will eventually have to beat UF with some consistency but he's not on the hotseat right now.  And the "yall are satisfied with mediocrity." talk is just stupid.



"Grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida?" How old are these alumni?


----------



## gin house (May 23, 2010)

chadair said:


> I would be amazed if any coach in the SEC has put more players in the nfl then Richt has UGA has as much talent as anyone in college football



 i would agree with that statement, richt has turned out a lot of pro players.  is that a credit to him or the talent???  if its a credit to the talent then why no heisman winners, or heisman candidates?  why no national titles if he has as much talent as anyone?  i believe he has some awesome talent but very top of the line, i dont think so, in some areas maybe so, yes, but the national powers have the very best recruits in EVERY position, not spotty here and there with the high level recruits.   im all about the SEC,  i love seeing any sec team win the national title but you gotta call a spade a spade, hes done a great job, you cant expect blood out of a turnip.  maybe one day uga will be there but theyre not now but still a great team and can compete with almost anybody. not taking any credit away from uga.


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2010)

gin house said:


> i think he would do great in south carolina because the expectations wouldnt be quite as high as in athens.  south carolina unfortunately isnt as used to winning as georgia is.  dont know what you mean there is no comparison  to the amount of talent in sc and ga.  are you comparing states?  where is your super wide reciever from?  theres a ton of georgia players from south carolina as welll as south carolina having some awesome recruits from the state of georgia.  i dont really buy the population reason for the recruiting out west as a lot of their players are from the south and north east, they have the big names and traditional glory to draw in the very best of recruits, sad to say that we loose good players to them.  Richt is an awesome coach, georgia has never really been a national power, they, like clemson stumbled across one but consistanly they dont know what it is to be sucessful on a high level, like florida.  i cant stand georgia or florida but will say that georgia is a consistanly good program, better than us, and florida is on a little higher level and know what winning and first class recruits are.  sure ga, sc and clemson get some really good recruits but look at how many come from the state of florida.   point being, richt is an awesome coach, hes done a great job at georgia, represented UGA well, he should be thanked for what hes done.  Georgia is a good program, a national threat, no.  why should he be pressured to beat a national threat consistanly?????????  hes a great coach, uga be glad to have done what youve done.


 I think you misread my original post. Poulation has everything to do with it. Maybe I should have said that UGA has alot more recruits to choose from in the state of Ga. than S.C. does. In the county I grew up in when I was in High school there were only about nine total high schools. Now there is 18. Thats one county. I think you see my point!


----------



## ACguy (May 23, 2010)

gin house said:


> as far as talent in sc, theres plenty.  look at the byrnes rebels, what were they ranked like #2 in the country in high school ball a couple years back and CONSISTANTLY are among the nations elite.  look how many of these players are recruited by UGA.  theres quite a few of good players headed to georgia this year i believe.  i wish they would have stayed home but hope the best for them either way.  *when USC gets used to winning some then another coach like richt comes in and takes hold, usc will be a sec contender year in and year out.*  the recruiting has come by spurrier and will be around for a while.   maybe richt will come over, i guarantee you i'll be happy with him, especially when we take him back to athens and spank them dogs in between their bushes......




UGA has more talent then SC and Richt can't make them a contender in the SEC every year. I totally disagree with you. I think Richt is going to be horrible if he ever has to coach at another school.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Think I'm lying?  Talk to any UGA fan or alum above the age of 40.  They hate Tech like no other and while they don't like losing to UF, beating the bugs is more important to them.  They grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida so it's not the same to them.



Well there you go. I watched Georgia kick the crap out of us too, that's why it brings me great joy to see the other side of the fence now. I fully believe now that we can even the all-time series before I go to the great Stadium in the sky.


----------



## chadair (May 24, 2010)

gin house said:


> i would agree with that statement, richt has turned out a lot of pro players.  is that a credit to him or the talent???  if its a credit to the talent then why no heisman winners, or heisman candidates?  why no national titles if he has as much talent as anyone?  i believe he has some awesome talent but very top of the line, i dont think so, in some areas maybe so, yes, but the national powers have the very best recruits in EVERY position, not spotty here and there with the high level recruits.   im all about the SEC,  i love seeing any sec team win the national title but you gotta call a spade a spade, hes done a great job, you cant expect blood out of a turnip.  maybe one day uga will be there but theyre not now but still a great team and can compete with almost anybody. not taking any credit away from uga.



heisman winners have absloutely nothing to do with nfl talent or winnin a NC. and if you are callin Richts talent "spotty", then who's fault is that? Richt brings in top recruitin classes every year!!!! if he doesnt enuff OL or DL too compete, then it's his problem and it's a lack of doin a "great job" as a coach. Skilled players r not the problem at uga, it's bringing in enuff hogs to have depth if someone was to get hurt.
There is plenty of talent in the state of ga for the dogs to compete with ANYBODY!! Richts biggest problems in my book, is lotality to a FAULT, recruitin non skilled players (ron zook disease), motivational skills (ie.. black out, and dancin). But I hope he stays at uga for as long as Bobby did at the clown school


----------



## gin house (May 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> UGA has more talent then SC and Richt can't make them a contender in the SEC every year. I totally disagree with you. I think Richt is going to be horrible if he ever has to coach at another school.



 i really dont think georgia has more talent than sc, its close im sure but i dont see a big difference, if they did they wouldnt come lookin to see whos playin at burns high school and you wouldnt have a.j. green, hed be here at home, then who would the highrated wide reciever be at uga???  i dont know either.   what im saying in a nutshell, richt is a better coach than hes given credit, uga has never been a threat for the national title, florida has always been, why should they expect something out of him that theyre not used to or have never been used to expecting.  uga is not a national power, theyre a great program but not a florida, usc, oklahoma, texas.  look at usc(so cal) at oklahoma, what, three of the first five picks in the draft were from Uo???  why?  its because they go after( an have influence on the kids) the very best at all positions and get what they want because traditionally they are national power.  when georgia can draw enough top recruits like these other schools they can consistanly contend for the sec.  EXAMPLE,  what kind of sucess would georgia had the four years stafford was there if he hadnt signed on, there is one of those top recruits, not out of the state of georgia but out of TEXAS.  what would the outcome have bee??? who knows but i bet not near as good as it was.  Bottom line, georgia is not a florida, usc, oklahoma, texas and doesnt have quite the total recruiting power that these schools have, if they did they wouldnt be talking about another team being the reason they cant win the sec, what if they did, what would be the next reason they couldnt win the national title????   its just a case of wanting more from someone than they should expect when they themselves are not top teir, sounds like rich kids whinning to me.


----------



## Lum (May 24, 2010)

I would like to see UGA play for the National Ch. as well.  I think they should have played for it a couple years back when they finished #2 in the Nation.  That was their year.  

I don't think Richt's job is in trouble right now.  I think firing Willie bought him some time.  

I'm a huge Richt fan.  I'd like to see him stay for a long time.  My only thing against him is that I don't think he demands enough aggression out of his players.  I'm not talking stupid aggression but I'm talking about knock somebody in the mouth style football.  I'm also a little concerned about Bobo calling the plays.  You can't take a lead into the 3rd quarter and try and start running out the clock with 25 minutes left to play.  They've got to be more aggressive all the way around.


----------



## gin house (May 24, 2010)

chadair said:


> heisman winners have absloutely nothing to do with nfl talent or winnin a NC. and if you are callin Richts talent "spotty", then who's fault is that? Richt brings in top recruitin classes every year!!!! if he doesnt enuff OL or DL too compete, then it's his problem and it's a lack of doin a "great job" as a coach. Skilled players r not the problem at uga, it's bringing in enuff hogs to have depth if someone was to get hurt.
> There is plenty of talent in the state of ga for the dogs to compete with ANYBODY!! Richts biggest problems in my book, is lotality to a FAULT, recruitin non skilled players (ron zook disease), motivational skills (ie.. black out, and dancin). But I hope he stays at uga for as long as Bobby did at the clown school


 dont think so,  heisman winners have nothing to do with national champioships???????  INGRAM/ALABAMA, TEBOW/FLORIDA, WALKER/GEORGIA,  this list can go on and on,  you sure about what you said, what if the heisman wasnt on that certain team that year???? would the outcome be the same?
He can bring in some great recruits but not all top teir, there just inst enough top recruits out there to pass up usc, florida, oklahoma to come to georgia.  hes done a great job,  im just talking as i have done no research on the subject but it seems he should have the best record as far as winning percentage of any coach to ever be at georgia, is that way off???  i really dont know but i would assume.  if this is so,  why expect more than you deserve????????????????


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2010)

gin house said:


> im just talking as i have done no research on the subject i really dont know but i would assume.



Trust me we already know this based on your previous posts............ Also you do know what happens when you assume, don't you.........


----------



## gin house (May 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Trust me we already know this based on your previous posts............ Also you do know what happens when you assume, don't you.........



well with the soricasm, why dont you enlighten me  with the truth if you know the facts, who does have the best win percentage in georgia history??  its sad to see people pout but not put any argument behind it or facts or anything, just soricasm.


----------



## gin house (May 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Trust me we already know this based on your previous posts............ Also you do know what happens when you assume, don't you.........



 im truly sorry,  i went back and researched, georgia has two national titles, most recent the year i was born(1980) and the first 1942, im sorry, i dont look back that far, what was that  almost 70 years ago?  i did find that richt has BY FAR the best record in georgia history.  in the first 7 years he was 72-19 .791 winning percentage, his closest rival is vince dooley with 48-23-4   with .667 winning percentage, note  the total games in seven years with richt having to play 16 more games than dooley.  oh, richt is in the 80 in 8 club also with a few notable coaches like bob stoops/OKLAHOMA, urban meyer/ utah/FLORIDA, pete caroll/USC, barry switzer/OKLAHOMA, do you see where these school names seem to pop up other than when i mention them?????  richt also has two sec titles, tied with dooley, but a bowl record of 5-2 with dooley coming in at 2-3.  these stats are in a 7 year period.  google them and i think anyone outside or inside the dawg nation will see that its definately not the coach.  richt has known what it takes to win national titles while being offensive coordintor at florida state and quarterbacks coach, hes used to the top,  georgia doesnt know what it takes, its been 30 years since they got one, most of us werent even born.   why expect from him more than they are capable of???????  i hope they do get rid of him, send him over here, they'll been whinning in athens sure enough when the next guy shows up and doesnt takem all the way on his magic carpet.


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2010)

gin house said:


> im truly sorry,  i went back and researched, georgia has two national titles, most recent the year i was born(1980) and the first 1942, im sorry, i dont look back that far, what was that  almost 70 years ago?  i did find that richt has BY FAR the best record in georgia history.  in the first 7 years he was 72-19 .791 winning percentage, his closest rival is vince dooley with 48-23-4   with .667 winning percentage, note  the total games in seven years with richt having to play 16 more games than dooley.  oh, richt is in the 80 in 8 club also with a few notable coaches like bob stoops/OKLAHOMA, urban meyer/ utah/FLORIDA, pete caroll/USC, barry switzer/OKLAHOMA, do you see where these school names seem to pop up other than when i mention them?????  richt also has two sec titles, tied with dooley, but a bowl record of 5-2 with dooley coming in at 2-3.  these stats are in a 7 year period.  google them and i think anyone outside or inside the dawg nation will see that its definately not the coach.  richt has known what it takes to win national titles while being offensive coordintor at florida state and quarterbacks coach, hes used to the top,  georgia doesnt know what it takes, its been 30 years since they got one, most of us werent even born.   why expect from him more than they are capable of???????  i hope they do get rid of him, send him over here, they'll been whinning in athens sure enough when the next guy shows up and doesnt takem all the way on his magic carpet.


I have just seen the light. You have won me over!!! SOUTH CAROLINA IS LOADED WITH TALENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats why every coach in college football is dying to coach there Allso  poulation has nothing to do with it!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2010)

gin house said:


> well with the soricasm, why dont you enlighten me  with the truth if you know the facts, who does have the best win percentage in georgia history??  its sad to see people pout but not put any argument behind it or facts or anything, just soricasm.



LOL....... What is soricasm??? Oh did you mean sarcasm.............my bad.... well no it wasn't, but that sounded good huh.  Not pouting I just think it is laughable that you come in here spouting all this stuff and you just "assume" it's true. Check the numbers of recruits in D1 football and see how many more are from GA than SC. Don't just base your opinion on one player... ie AJ Green. Yes, there are a LOT of very good players that have come from SC just not the numbers like Ga. The same can be said for GA, there are a ton of great players from here, but not as many as Florida, Texas or California. That is just how it works.... go check a bunch of rosters and see. Also if UGA doesn't have any talented players..then why are there so former Dawg's playing on Sunday???? It is also a riot that you think UF has "ALWAYS" been in contention for a national title......... What are you like 20 years old??? Now I will give credit where it is due, they have been on a great streak and they have earned everything they have won. But before Spurrier showed up they were average at best......... go check the record books and see. As far as Richt vs Dooley. Dooley's record was 201-77-10 in 25 years and 8-10-2 in bowl games where as Richt is 90-27 and 7-2 in bowl games in his first 9 years. Since Richt has been the coach UGA has had 2 teams (2002,2007) that were good enough to play for the MNC. I'm not saying they shold have played for it, before ya'll go off on me. Those 2 teams just were talented enough to play on that level, but they didn't and they had no one to blame but themselves.......... Richt is a very good coach and I think he will be around for a while. He made the move that most DAWG fans wanted by getting rid of Willie Wonka last year......... I personally am excited to see what happens next..... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 24, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> "Grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida?" How old are these alumni?



Chadair, bullgator, and gatorb's age.


----------



## ACguy (May 24, 2010)

gin house said:


> i really dont think georgia has more talent than sc, its close im sure but i dont see a big difference, if they did they wouldnt come lookin to see whos playin at burns high school and you wouldnt have a.j. green, hed be here at home, then who would the highrated wide reciever be at uga???  i dont know either.   what im saying in a nutshell, richt is a better coach than hes given credit, uga has never been a threat for the national title, florida has always been, why should they expect something out of him that theyre not used to or have never been used to expecting.  uga is not a national power, theyre a great program but not a florida, usc, oklahoma, texas.  look at usc(so cal) at oklahoma, what, three of the first five picks in the draft were from Uo???  why?  its because they go after( an have influence on the kids) the very best at all positions and get what they want because traditionally they are national power.  when georgia can draw enough top recruits like these other schools they can consistanly contend for the sec.  EXAMPLE,  what kind of sucess would georgia had the four years stafford was there if he hadnt signed on, there is one of those top recruits, not out of the state of georgia but out of TEXAS.  what would the outcome have bee??? who knows but i bet not near as good as it was.  Bottom line, georgia is not a florida, usc, oklahoma, texas and doesnt have quite the total recruiting power that these schools have, if they did they wouldnt be talking about another team being the reason they cant win the sec, what if they did, what would be the next reason they couldnt win the national title????   its just a case of wanting more from someone than they should expect when they themselves are not top teir, sounds like rich kids whinning to me.



Is this a joke? Tell me who SC has on offense that would start for UGA this year. 

UGA's average recruiting ranking  since 2002 on scout is 
9th and SC's is 22nd. UGA is alot closer to UF(8.8) , Texas(7.7) , OU(8.7) , ect in talent then then they are SC. Do you even watch football ? In the last 6 years UGA has had 31 guys drafted and SC has had 17 . While in the last 6 years UF has had 29 guys drafted  .


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Do you even watch football ?




 Me and AC don't agree on much, but nail meet head.


----------



## DeWalt (May 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Is this a joke? Tell me who SC has on offense that would start for UGA this year.
> 
> UGA's average recruiting ranking  since 2002 on scout is
> 9th and SC's is 22nd. UGA is alot closer to UF(8.8) , Texas(7.7) , OU(8.7) , ect in talent then then they are SC. Do you even watch football ? In the last 6 years UGA has had 31 guys drafted and SC has had 17 . While in the last 6 years UF has had 29 guys drafted  .




Question ACguy...

Does that equate to: S Carolina's wins are  attributed the talent of their  coach, and Georgia's wins are attributed the talent of their athletes?


----------



## ACguy (May 24, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Question ACguy...
> 
> Does that equate to: S Carolina's wins are  attributed the talent of their  coach, and Georgia's wins are attributed the talent of their athletes?



I think so . SC has not done as good as UGA overall but I think SC has had better results for the talent level at SC.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL....... What is soricasm??? Oh did you mean sarcasm.............my bad.... well no it wasn't, but that sounded good huh.  Not pouting I just think it is laughable that you come in here spouting all this stuff and you just "assume" it's true. Check the numbers of recruits in D1 football and see how many more are from GA than SC. Don't just base your opinion on one player... ie AJ Green. Yes, there are a LOT of very good players that have come from SC just not the numbers like Ga. The same can be said for GA, there are a ton of great players from here, but not as many as Florida, Texas or California. That is just how it works.... go check a bunch of rosters and see. Also if UGA doesn't have any talented players..then why are there so former Dawg's playing on Sunday???? It is also a riot that you think UF has "ALWAYS" been in contention for a national title......... What are you like 20 years old??? Now I will give credit where it is due, they have been on a great streak and they have earned everything they have won. But before Spurrier showed up they were average at best......... go check the record books and see. As far as Richt vs Dooley. Dooley's record was 201-77-10 in 25 years and 8-10-2 in bowl games where as Richt is 90-27 and 7-2 in bowl games in his first 9 years. Since Richt has been the coach UGA has had 2 teams (2002,2007) that were good enough to play for the MNC. I'm not saying they shold have played for it, before ya'll go off on me. Those 2 teams just were talented enough to play on that level, but they didn't and they had no one to blame but themselves.......... Richt is a very good coach and I think he will be around for a while. He made the move that most DAWG fans wanted by getting rid of Willie Wonka last year......... I personally am excited to see what happens next..... GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (May 25, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Is this a joke? Tell me who SC has on offense that would start for UGA this year.
> 
> UGA's average recruiting ranking  since 2002 on scout is
> 9th and SC's is 22nd. UGA is alot closer to UF(8.8) , Texas(7.7) , OU(8.7) , ect in talent then then they are SC. Do you even watch football ? In the last 6 years UGA has had 31 guys drafted and SC has had 17 . While in the last 6 years UF has had 29 guys drafted  .



jeffries, the wide reciever, turned down southern cal to play here, he is a top level recruit.  theres a few.   if georgia has such talent and puts out more nfl player since 2002, why are they mediocre every year???  i agree they put out a lot of nfl players but out of the 31 since 2002, how many have made any sort of name for themselves??  marino has done fair but offhand i cant come up with much.  i think the coaching staff at uga has a lot to do with the numbers moving on to the next level, thats a credit to richt,  he is know to mold players.


----------



## gin house (May 25, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I have just seen the light. You have won me over!!! SOUTH CAROLINA IS LOADED WITH TALENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats why every coach in college football is dying to coach there Allso  poulation has nothing to do with it!



  you dont get what im saying, im not saying south carolina is loaded with talent, there is some here.  what im saying is why should richt( stats support stating he is the best coach as of now to EVER coach at georgia, best win percentage, bowl wins, sec titles, etc.) be on the hot seat for not beating a national power year in and out?????  georgia is not a threat to the national title,  what makes the brass at uga think theyre even that sort of caliber to demand richt to put them there????   theyve hardly ever been to the dance, why think that they deserve to be there???  what im saying is richt is a better coach than georgia is a school, he has more national title experience than uga has had since founded.  why demand so much from him???  its like bringing a quarter horse to the kentucky derby.    im not old but im not 20, im 30 and ive never know georgia to be more than an average program, saying that, im a gamecocks fan and i will say that they have never been near as good a program as georgia. maybe they will continue to improve but right now theyre not ready.


----------



## ribber (May 25, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> "Grew up watching us kick the crap out of Florida?" How old are these alumni?



before spurrier turned uf around in the early 90's florida was an also ran, second tier team at best. ask your mama and dem!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> you dont get what im saying, im not saying south carolina is loaded with talent, there is some here.  what im saying is why should richt( stats support stating he is the best coach as of now to EVER coach at georgia, best win percentage, bowl wins, sec titles, etc.) be on the hot seat for not beating a national power year in and out?????  georgia is not a threat to the national title,  what makes the brass at uga think theyre even that sort of caliber to demand richt to put them there????   theyve hardly ever been to the dance, why think that they deserve to be there???  what im saying is richt is a better coach than georgia is a school, he has more national title experience than uga has had since founded.  why demand so much from him???  its like bringing a quarter horse to the kentucky derby.    im not old but im not 20, im 30 and ive never know georgia to be more than an average program, saying that, im a gamecocks fan and i will say that they have never been near as good a program as georgia. maybe they will continue to improve but right now theyre not ready.


The only thorn in UGAs side is UF. To get to the dance youve got to go through UF in the east. Then the SEC Champ. The last time we beat UF we went to the Sugar Bowl. It allso takes alittle luck. Youve got to win those games like UF had with Arkie last year. Like Bama had with UK acouple years ago after they spanked us at home. Besides UF the turnovers and penalties have plagued UGA the last few years. CMR has restore dicipline. I think that is headed in the right direction as well with the dismisal of three players this spring. Like youve said post after post CMR is smart coach and he knows how to win NC. His loyalty to his best friend cost the program 2 or 3 three years as well. I wish he wasnt that good of a guy But he is so now Grantham will get a season or two to restore order there. 


        I think we demand so much of him because he set the bar high from the get go. I think if Spurrier did that at USC we would be having this same coversation about him. He hasnt. I think he has done a pretty good job at USC with the talent he has had though. 


        Allso Im only 33 so I remember what we were before he got there too. I allso have seen UF dominate the series for a long time. But I allso know that your only at the top so long.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 25, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The only thorn in UGAs side is UF. To get to the dance youve got to go through UF in the east. Then the SEC Champ. The last time we beat UF we went to the Sugar Bowl. It allso takes alittle luck. Youve got to win those games like UF had with Arkie last year. Like Bama had with UK acouple years ago after they spanked us at home. Besides UF the turnovers and penalties have plagued UGA the last few years. CMR has restore dicipline. I think that is headed in the right direction as well with the dismisal of three players this spring. Like youve said post after post CMR is smart coach and he knows how to win NC. His loyalty to his best friend cost the program 2 or 3 three years as well. I wish he wasnt that good of a guy But he is so now Grantham will get a season or two to restore order there.
> 
> 
> I think we demand so much of him because he set the bar high from the get go. I think if Spurrier did that at USC we would be having this same coversation about him. He hasnt. I think he has done a pretty good job at USC with the talent he has had though.
> ...



As a Tennessee fan I would like to thank UGA for beating Florida that year. Unfortunately the Vols lost to Florida that year and if it wasn't for the Vols stomping a mud pie in the dogs (like they have 3 out of the last 4 years) then the dogs beating Florida, Tennessee would not have played in the SEC championship game. Yep I think you are right it's a UF UGA battle in the east.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> you dont get what im saying, im not saying south carolina is loaded with talent, there is some here.  what im saying is why should richt( stats support stating he is the best coach as of now to EVER coach at georgia, best win percentage, bowl wins, sec titles, etc.) be on the hot seat for not beating a national power year in and out?????  georgia is not a threat to the national title,  what makes the brass at uga think theyre even that sort of caliber to demand richt to put them there????   theyve hardly ever been to the dance, why think that they deserve to be there???  what im saying is richt is a better coach than georgia is a school, he has more national title experience than uga has had since founded.  why demand so much from him???  its like bringing a quarter horse to the kentucky derby.    im not old but im not 20, im 30 and ive never know georgia to be more than an average program, saying that, im a gamecocks fan and i will say that they have never been near as good a program as georgia. maybe they will continue to improve but right now theyre not ready.



Why should any program have the mentality, "we don't deserve to be there?"


----------



## gin house (May 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why should any program have the mentality, "we don't deserve to be there?"



 they shouldnt have that mentality, they should think the skys the limit but reality and the simple facts are that theyre not that caliber, theyre a very good program but not among the elite.  im not talking about the players or fans either, im talking about the ones signing richts paycheck.


----------



## gin house (May 25, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The only thorn in UGAs side is UF. To get to the dance youve got to go through UF in the east. Then the SEC Champ. The last time we beat UF we went to the Sugar Bowl. It allso takes alittle luck. Youve got to win those games like UF had with Arkie last year. Like Bama had with UK acouple years ago after they spanked us at home. Besides UF the turnovers and penalties have plagued UGA the last few years. CMR has restore dicipline. I think that is headed in the right direction as well with the dismisal of three players this spring. Like youve said post after post CMR is smart coach and he knows how to win NC. His loyalty to his best friend cost the program 2 or 3 three years as well. I wish he wasnt that good of a guy But he is so now Grantham will get a season or two to restore order there.
> 
> 
> I think we demand so much of him because he set the bar high from the get go. I think if Spurrier did that at USC we would be having this same coversation about him. He hasnt. I think he has done a pretty good job at USC with the talent he has had though.
> ...



very true,  spurrier was a good coach but i think carlolina should go another route.  spurrier had a lot of sucess but left the game and when he came back he was just average.  hes done ok at carolina, were not used to too much winning so i cant complain.  i think richt is a better coach than spurrier is now,  would love to have a coach like him in sc.  i know georgia is an old program and have had some sucess but theyre not top teir, i believe they will continue to get better and i know the better recruits have at least been looking georgias way for a while, they will start to come around.  carlolina is way behind georgia but i look for them to start to build a much better program over the next few years.  when florida starts to lose some of their top recruits to georgia, tenn, sc, then theyre in trouble.  it will happen, they cant stay up there forever, look at notre dame and michigan these traditional powerhouses couldnt compete with a good high school team for the last five years or longer, i bet the recruits arent coming there like they used to.


----------



## chadair (May 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> jeffries, the wide reciever, turned down southern cal to play here, he is a top level recruit.  theres a few.   if georgia has such talent and puts out more nfl player since 2002, why are they mediocre every year???  i agree they put out a lot of nfl players but out of the 31 since 2002, how many have made any sort of name for themselves??  marino has done fair but offhand i cant come up with much.  i think the coaching staff at uga has a lot to do with the numbers moving on to the next level, thats a credit to richt,  he is know to mold players.





gin house said:


> what im saying is why should richt( stats support stating he is the best coach as of now to EVER coach at georgia, best win percentage, bowl wins, sec titles, etc.) be on the hot seat for not beating a national power year in and out?????  georgia is not a threat to the national title,  what makes the brass at uga think theyre even that sort of caliber to demand richt to put them there????   theyve hardly ever been to the dance, why think that they deserve to be there???  what im saying is richt is a better coach than georgia is a school, he has more national title experience than uga has had since founded.  why demand so much from him???  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> from what I'm reading here, and seems to be an on going theme from you Gin House, is that you are talking out both sides of your mouth. it may just be the way I am reading it. But at what point you admit to Richt being a coach who can develope them for the next level, then you say he doesnt have the talent to win a national championship. Are you sayin that college football is harder then the nfl?
> ...


----------



## gin house (May 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > what im saying is why should richt( stats support stating he is the best coach as of now to EVER coach at georgia, best win percentage, bowl wins, sec titles, etc.) be on the hot seat for not beating a national power year in and out?????  georgia is not a threat to the national title,  what makes the brass at uga think theyre even that sort of caliber to demand richt to put them there????   theyve hardly ever been to the dance, why think that they deserve to be there???  what im saying is richt is a better coach than georgia is a school, he has more national title experience than uga has had since founded.  why demand so much from him???  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The only thorn in UGAs side is UF. To get to the dance youve got to go through UF in the east. Then the SEC Champ. The last time we beat UF we went to the Sugar Bowl. It allso takes alittle luck. Youve got to win those games like UF had with Arkie last year. Like Bama had with UK acouple years ago after they spanked us at home. Besides UF the turnovers and penalties have plagued UGA the last few years. CMR has restore dicipline. I think that is headed in the right direction as well with the dismisal of three players this spring. Like youve said post after post CMR is smart coach and he knows how to win NC. His loyalty to his best friend cost the program 2 or 3 three years as well. I wish he wasnt that good of a guy But he is so now Grantham will get a season or two to restore order there.
> 
> 
> I think we demand so much of him because he set the bar high from the get go. I think if Spurrier did that at USC we would be having this same coversation about him. He hasnt. I think he has done a pretty good job at USC with the talent he has had though.
> ...



Pretty good post Jeff.  One thing that I am dissappointed with is the fact that CMR hasn't found a way to beat Florida.  If we are gonna be contenders, we can't just chalk that game up as a loss before the season starts.

I know how everybody feels about the end zone celebration in '07.  I personally loved it and think CMR was on the right track.  Florida has come to believe that UGA is afraid of them and there is probably some truth to that.  There have been some years where UGA has had the better team and still lost.  Where we screwed up was letting UF get there little "revenge" in '08.  Win that game and all of the sudden there is a whole lot of confidence in the program about beating Florida and there is some serious doubt in jorts nation about how elite they are and how CUM will take care of everything.  That's how things like this are turned around.  A win there makes all Urban Meyer's third person talk about a big deal look dumb and hollow.

Of course, we crapped the bed and we were the ones that ended up looking dumb as a result.  I don't care what some of these guys say, there is no reason that Florida should beat us year after year after year.  I don't think CMR is on a "hot seat" but he's not immune from it either.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 26, 2010)

> there is no reason that Florida should beat us year after year


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


>



...well?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 26, 2010)

the point of Richt's being on the hot seat is he has done less with some of the best talent in the nation. Yes he has to beat the Gators but hey that isn't hard ............
OLE MISS A SCHOOL WITH QUESTIONABLE TALENT IS
3 AND 1  IN THE LAST 4 MEETING S WITH THE GATORS


----------



## chadair (May 26, 2010)

gin house said:


> chadair said:
> 
> 
> > what im saying is he is know to develope players, im saying he works with players and they are tons better than when they came to uga when they leave because of him.  having turned as many players pro is a credit to him, most all of them are solid prospects,  i dont know of any of them with mindblowing skills and talent, do you??  i think that says they are solid players developed by a better than average coach.  i  think the talent is improved 100% by being coached by richt, wouldnt be nearly as many going to the next level if he wasnt there, he builds players.  he has talent but the whole point of this thread is competing with florida, i dont think theres that kind of talent to take it to florida consistanly.   what im saying is the number of players playing on sunday is more of a credit to richt than raw talent, i say that because anybody not in the state of georgia probably couldnt name the first one of the 31  draftees.  i dont think the raw talent pushed them over the top.   when you say "are you saying college football is harder than nfl?"  depends on which way youre talking about, as far as winning the nation title/superbowl, yes, i think college football is harder.  in any given year a pro team is capable of winning the superbowl(money get all kinds of talent), i dont think a team like south carolina, geogia, clemson and even smaller schools have much chance at going all the way. as far as talent, i think theres average talent in college and players that have more(the ones you actually know their names)  same in the nfl, there average nfl talent and those that are on a higher level.   if geogia has the kind of talent you claim then why are we talking about why they cant get where they want to be, not just with richt but with other coaches????  there isnt that kind of talent there.
> ...


----------



## chadair (May 26, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> the point of Richt's being on the hot seat is he has done less with some of the best talent in the nation. Yes he has to beat the Gators but hey that isn't hard ............
> OLE MISS A SCHOOL WITH QUESTIONABLE TALENT IS
> 3 AND 1  IN THE LAST 4 MEETING S WITH THE GATORS



MSU isnt doin to bad against uf either, and we wont even get into Auburn against them


----------



## sandhillmike (May 26, 2010)

Ole Miss hasn't won the SEC since 1963, so you ain't worrying anybody very much.


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty good post Jeff.  One thing that I am dissappointed with is the fact that CMR hasn't found a way to beat Florida.  If we are gonna be contenders, we can't just chalk that game up as a loss before the season starts.
> 
> I know how everybody feels about the end zone celebration in '07.  I personally loved it and think CMR was on the right track.  Florida has come to believe that UGA is afraid of them and there is probably some truth to that.  There have been some years where UGA has had the better team and still lost.  Where we screwed up was letting UF get there little "revenge" in '08.  Win that game and all of the sudden there is a whole lot of confidence in the program about beating Florida and there is some serious doubt in jorts nation about how elite they are and how CUM will take care of everything.  That's how things like this are turned around.  A win there makes all Urban Meyer's third person talk about a big deal look dumb and hollow.
> 
> Of course, we crapped the bed and we were the ones that ended up looking dumb as a result.  I don't care what some of these guys say, there is no reason that Florida should beat us year after year after year.  I don't think CMR is on a "hot seat" but he's not immune from it either.


Brad I dont think hes immune from the hot seat either. I think he should have made the changes he made at least a year earlier. I do beleive he has at least 2 years to get the program back on track. I allso have a very very wealthy Aunt that has invested alot of money into UGA. I totaly agree with you about the their hatred for GT. You were point on with the old timers being complacent with the UF series. She has been a season ticket holder for 50  years.  If you say anything to her about UF she says we own that series!



      I like you cannot beleive why he cant beat UF. The only way for UGA to make to the dance will be to win in Jacksonville. I do think there is a different mind set in Athens as of late. I do think that the new D staff has lit a fire in Athens. I think Willie Wonkas D was way to predictable. The bend but dont break doesnt work against the spread. You get bent and then they were broke. It drove me crazy. Then they couldnt make a tackle!!!! 

      I beleive that Grantham will get our D back to were it needs to be. I hope anyway. He stil hasnt coached his first game yet, but I still think he will get the job done. He still has to recruit his players, but with the changes with secondary [playing the ball] The fundamentals are priority # 1 with Belin, Lakatos and Grantham. I like it ALOT! I dont think this staff will like to be made a fool of on the field. 

          I know one thing im sick of talking about it. Im ready to see some football!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeWalt (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Brad I dont think hes immune from the hot seat either. I think he should have made the changes he made at least a year earlier. I do beleive he has at least 2 years to get the program back on track. I allso have a very very wealthy Aunt that has invested alot of money into UGA. I totaly agree with you about the their hatred for GT. You were point on with the old timers being complacent with the UF series. She has been a season ticket holder for 50  years.  If you say anything to her about UF she says we own that series!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta agree with these 3 points, spiderman...


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> I gotta agree with these 3 points, spiderman...



Thanks man. It means alot


----------



## DeWalt (May 26, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks man. It means alot


----------



## sandhillmike (May 27, 2010)

The thing is though, if Grantham turns out to be as good as the Pups hope, he probably won't be there long. I'm sure he has head coaching aspirations.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> The thing is though, if Grantham turns out to be as good as the Pups hope, he probably won't be there long. I'm sure he has head coaching aspirations.



Like Charlie Strong?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i guess...he was there longer than most in the Nation thought he'd be....But if you can get 2 championships during Granthams run i think you'll feel good about it.



I think we'll have him for a few years either way.  If he's what we hope, and what you fear, it will take him a year to put it together.  Then if he is successful in his second year, people will notice but I doubt he'll get any HC offers that he can't refuse, in his third year, if that's successful, we would be in danger of losing him.  So I think we get three to four years out of him anyway.  Does that mean a championship?  No way to know.


----------



## ACguy (May 28, 2010)

gin house said:


> jeffries, the wide reciever, turned down southern cal to play here, he is a top level recruit.  theres a few.   if georgia has such talent and puts out more nfl player since 2002, why are they mediocre every year???  i agree they put out a lot of nfl players but out of the 31 since 2002, how many have made any sort of name for themselves??  marino has done fair but offhand i cant come up with much.  i think the coaching staff at uga has a lot to do with the numbers moving on to the next level, thats a credit to richt,  he is know to mold players.



Jeffries would be the #2 WR on UGA . Name these other guys on offense that SC has that could start for UGA this year . Do you even read what other people say? I told you  UGA is closer to UF in recruiting then they are SC.  UGA has top 10 talent . So do you know more about recruiting then ESPN , Scout , Rivals ect.? They all have UGA ranked high in recruiting yet you keep on saying that UGA does not get talent thats much better then SC. If you really think UGA does not have top talent show me something that proves they don't have talent. I have shown you they recruit very well and put alot of guys in the NFL.  Please name me atleast 3 more starters on SC's offense that could start for UGA . 

Looks like Evans is not happy with how the program did last year . 

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2010/05/27/ugas-evans-on-2009-10-sports-year-not-good-enough/


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> I'll say this and it makes me puke in my mouth to say it. I'm worried about UGA bringing in guys like Grantham. I know he hasn't coached a game yet but he seems to have that same sort of hard nosed mentality and disciplined approach that our D's have had since Meyer got to town. Yeah I know he isn't the DC but I believe that everything rises and falls on your head coach's leadership. Strong was a great leader and DC but Meyer brought a set of expectations for his team and a killer instinct that spread to all areas of the field, Offense, Defense, Special Teams and heck probably the durned band and cheer leaders. Attitude is everything, and our teams have had the attitude that "WE WILL WIN EVERY TIME THEY STEP ON THE FIELD!" and that's what you have to have.
> Grantham scares me because I think that he might be able to bring that type of killer instinct to the Dogs. I'm just hoping I guess that Richts seemingly calm and consistent low keyed demeanor continues to bring down the killer instinct.
> 
> The Dogs have the talent year in and year out even during the Goff and Donnan years. They've definitely had it during Richt's years. Grantham may just be the man that turns the defense into a group of hard hitting killers that could bring fear into their opponents.
> ...


Good post Gatorb I think your point on with Granthams killer instinct. It will take at least a year or so to have it exactly were he wants it.  We all shall see soon.


----------



## TwoSeventy (May 31, 2010)

gin house said:


> first off, im not a dawgs fan but i will say in my opinion richt is a better than average coach.  to put his job in jeopardy is ridiculous for the university to do so saying its because of the gators, lets be real,  georgia is not really the same caliber program as florida*(historicaly)* and i dont think theyre recruits are either.  florida, since before i was born, has expected to win the national title or be in it every year, and they have had some sucess.  Georgia realisticly has not but have what, one? nation title.  One, heisman?  I think richt has done an awesome job at georgia, he is a great coach and does it with what he has to work with, georgia players are fine but what would he do if he had the recruits of Florida, usc(so. cal) texas, oklahoma???  hes done a great job for where hes at,  i hope they get rid of him and he comes to south carolina,  i bet the next georgia coach doesnt have the same sucess...... go gamecocks



You must be a young dude, because my history and memory remember Ga beating Fl like they owned them.


----------

